
Ask HN: Tools for keeping personal journals - nocoder
I want to keep a personal journal and i am looking at various options. I am thinking of apps against a physical diary simply because of its accessibility. However I am concerned about the privacy aspect and am not sure if it is totally secure. My concern with physical diary is that it is not accessible and I don&#x27;t trust myself to find time everyday to sit with a pen and a diary to write. What are the some of the options you guys are using if you maintain a journal? Are there secure offline apps that you know of? I looked at day one on Android but I M not convinced about its security
======
grawprog
Termux with vim? For some reason I like using vim on mobile but not really on
my computer. I have no idea why.

